# Northern Pike - Tiffin River



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished a tributary of the Tiffin River for 2.5 hrs 11/15/07 and had a great day for pike. I landed 5 northerns, with the best being 5.1 lbs, and the smallest being 2.1 lbs. I lost three others that were also in this range.

The creek that I fished was small, but had many nice holes with numerous downed trees for cover. All of the pike were caught in slack water areas behind heavy trees that had fallen into the creek. The pike were caught on 5" and 7" jerk-baits in firetiger and shad patterns. The water was pretty clear; I was able to see each of the pike as they hit the baits.... really cool!

I never fished this area before. Can anyone tell me how large the northern pike grow in these creeks in NW Ohio?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice work on those pike. Thanks for sharing.
Brian


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

ill make u a deal you take me with you and ill show you how big they can get...lol. nice catch man i have lived in tiffin all my life and ive only ever caught one pike out of the sandusky and none out of its tributaries, so your one up on me for sure.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish and a nice find. I see you are from canton area but you were fishing on the tifffin. you probably have better pike resources in your back yard with the HOGA and the TUSC/Mahoning near you.

Ohio Pike probably top out around 35-40"
take care in handling them
Creek/River fish would be fairly old in age at that size.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fshnfreak said:


> ill make u a deal you take me with you and ill show you how big they can get...lol. nice catch man i have lived in tiffin all my life and ive only ever caught one pike out of the sandusky and none out of its tributaries, so your one up on me for sure.


I was thinking the same area that you were initially but when I looked again I noticed that he said Tiffin River which I see is listed near Stryker between Archbold and Bryan. I have never been there so I don't know anything about the stream. It sounds like a nice place to fish. Congratulations!


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

This is usally a fairly muddy river but it is clear do to not much rain as of late. The Tiffin feeds into the Maumee river at Defiance. I live close but never fished it much. Where at on the Tiffin were you fishing? Great catch.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Very nice find there. I've never even caught one. Good pic to prove also.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I have heard about 30 inch or better northerns being caught in both the Maumee and Sandusky Rivers, but I have never caught a pike from either river.

The spot that I was fishing was given to me by an Ohio fishing guide, so there is no way that I can divulge this spot to anyone else.... to do so would be to risk a valuable resourse! 

There are definitely some nice pike fishing spots in NE Ohio near my home in Canton. NW Ohio obviously has some spots. Another place that I have seen pike caught is the St. Marys River (right by Grand Lake).


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Will you say if you we North or South of Stryker,Oh? Not trying for GPS #'s just in a direction.

Thanks 
Rod


----------

